
CounterStrike:GO and a recent gambling scandal - muse900
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8fU2QG-lV0&feature=share
======
muse900
For all of you that don't know, Counterstrike is a very famous computer game
that exists for many years and its created by Valve. Its latest version of the
game is called "GO" or Global Offensive.

You can buy some virtual keys and open cases to unlock ingame skins, although
those keys cost money. You can also sell your skins on the Steam Market. You
can also sell your skins on the black market for actual money.

Gambling with skins has been an issue for as long as the newest version of the
game was out.

Recently there was a huge scandal about a person that was getting sponsored to
falsely advertise by gambling skins to a website and make huge winnings. The
whole thing was fixed and he is the one that exposed it because they refused
to pay him as much as he wanted...

Now a new scandal is out involving huge youtubers that co-owned a gambling
site and by making videos on youtube winning huge prices without letting
anyone know that they own the company.

The video is not mine, although is more explanatory.

